# My neons have ich.



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

I raised the temperature (slowly) and I'm sitting at about 85-87 degrees. It's been here for 3 days now, but 2 of my little guys have passed. The tank has 4 shrimp, a snail, and a lot of live plants. I'm hesitant to add any salt due to the snail and plants.

ammonia is good, nitrite is good, nitrate is good. 

Is there anything else I can do to help them?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Dont know how well Neons tolerate high temps. For them I have always used quick cure. Its the best med for ich, IMO. Just remember Neons are delicate and will require half-dosed meds, if you go that route. Also, lower your temp before you apply meds. High temp and meds can be too stressful.


----------



## mike 1980 (Apr 9, 2011)

I had ick and lots of plants, I added 1 teaspoon of salt per 5 gal. of water, and the ick went away and my plants still thrived. not sure about the snails because I have yoyo loaches and they eat all the snails. Good luck


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had glolights in tenps about 87,but not neons.The glolights did well with it.What type of plants do you have?\

The snail can be moved if needed for a little bit.I am not sure if quick cure is ok for snails,but it does well with plants and gets the ich out fast.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

java ferns and moss, some scarlet-somethings. Yeah I didn't really want to go the medicine route. I don't have a seperate tank for my snail either though, and i'd be worried about reintroducing ich.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In that case keep the temp up for a few weeks.The parasite should die off the fish quickly but the thing you need to be sure about is the freeswimming stage.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've always used 4 days beyond the last visible sign. Some say longer, but that has always worked for me. The ich cycle is only 3-4 days long in temps above 75. As long as from the last sign you wait out one more cycle. Like I said, it is a method that has worked well for me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That makes sense Ben.I always housed my fish in waters about 86,as you know,so I never really had an issue with ich,except in my macs,I suspected it once and treated with the quick cure as soon as I saw the first speck.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

well, while the temperature is still 86+ a neon which was clear now has some spots. I thought it couldn't attach at this temp? did i get the super ich that's now immune to high temps?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just bump the temp up slightly. Your thermometer may be a little off.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

update: all ich dots are gone, but i'm keeping the high temp for another week to be safe. However, i can see little white dots on my glass which look just like ich. could this be ich?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That could be seed shrimp,which is common in tanks especially planted.They are harmless.but maintain the temps a few more days.


----------



## cheri900 (Aug 27, 2009)

I would keep the temp up for at least another week. Are you doing frequent gravel vacs? The spores fall off the fish and if you don't vaccum them they will attach to other fish.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

i don't have gravel, i just have sand and haven't needed to clean it up yet.

still ich free. temp is still at 88


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

kept the temp up for 7 days, they've been clear ever since, until today. Saw 2 ich dots. 

/sigh

Seriously?

turning up the temps again.... i had it on 82 this whole time anyway, i thought they couldn't attach at 82.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They can attach at any temp. The reason most people say keep the temp up and use either meds or salt is to give the tromites a chance to hatch as they can only be killed during the stage between hatching and before attaching to fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get the Quick Cure med.


----------



## xLn (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay, got it taken care of. went to the LFS to look around and the neons there have ich. i guess i won't be going back. It's the only one in town too, so petsmart it is. sad that i feel better off going there now though.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know your pain.I have one local fish store as well, and they are extremely lacking.

Glad you have them taken care of now.


----------

